# Educate me on optics



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

im looking for an optic to put on a rifle/shotgun but know almost nothing about them. i want an optic that has little to no zoom much like a red dot sight. i would rather not have a red dot sight because i want something that doesn't require batteries. is there an optic that has crosshairs with little to no zoom? another thing i would like is a low-prifile, something where the sight doesn't take up my entire field of view. i apologize for my lack of knowledge in this subject and any help would be appreciated.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

first of all, what is your budget? That will be a big determining factor. Here is a link to some Leupold's that are made for shotguns/muzzleloaders.

http://swfa.com/Leupold-Shotgun-Muzzleloader-Scopes-C114.aspx


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

boatnut said:


> first of all, what is your budget? That will be a big determining factor. Here is a link to some Leupold's that are made for shotguns/muzzleloaders.
> 
> http://swfa.com/Leupold-Shotgun-Muzzleloader-Scopes-C114.aspx


it would be primarily used for an M4. don't really have a budget but i don't want to spend an arm and a leg


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> it would be primarily used for an M4. don't really have a budget but i don't want to spend an arm and a leg


did you look at the link I posted? again, budget is important....most recommend spending as much on glass as ya do the gun although I realize not many do that. Under a $100? $200? $300?


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

boatnut said:


> did you look at the link I posted? again, budget is important....most recommend spending as much on glass as ya do the gun although I realize not many do that. Under a $100? $200? $300?


yeah i saw the link but they aren't really what im looking for. like i said, budget isn't really an issue. ill go middle of the road and say $200.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

http://www.bb-guns.org/bsamultidotsightwintegralweaverstylemountingrail.aspx

if this had a crosshair and didn't use batteries, it would be perfect.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

What you are looking for in your price range doesnt exist, let me rephrase that, what you are looking for in that price range wont be very good quality and won't last very long.IMO. . Google Eotech, they have what you want.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

ezbite said:


> What you are looking for in your price range doesnt exist, let me rephrase that, what you are looking for in that price range wont be very good quality and won't last very long.IMO. . Google Eotech, they have what you want.


the ones i saw were all red dot sights...which is what i dont want. plus they were all like $600-1000. i COULD spend that much but its not worth it to me. i could buy a nice revolver for that much lol


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

IGbullshark said:


> yeah i saw the link but they aren't really what im looking for. like i said, budget isn't really an issue. ill go middle of the road and say $200.


the original link had some leoupolds' in the 200 price range. you said you wanted something for a shotgun then said an M4. Not sure what you really want, LOL


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

IGbullshark said:


> the ones i saw were all red dot sights...which is what i dont want. plus they were all like $600-1000. i COULD spend that much but its not worth it to me. i could buy a nice revolver for that much lol


What you want doesn't exist. All of the holographic sights that I'm aware of require batteries. You can get a 1x tube type scope or you can get a holographic sight, but you can't get the combination you want.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

boatnut said:


> the original link had some leoupolds' in the 200 price range. you said you wanted something for a shotgun then said an M4. Not sure what you really want, LOL


lol i said a rifle/shotgun. the rifle meant an M4 but i can see where the confusion came from, sorry lol


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> What you want doesn't exist. All of the holographic sights that I'm aware of require batteries. You can get a 1x tube type scope or you can get a holographic sight, but you can't get the combination you want.


ahhh thanks. i guess ill just stick with the iron sights.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Trijicon ACOG can be had for $600-$800... they come come in all sorts of configurations and use Tritium and fiber optics to illuminate the reticle. 

If you want zero magnification, go with an Aimpoint. A single AA battery lasts over 5 years...and that's with it _turned on_. 

This one is $558, and includes the Larue mounting system, which is the best you'll find:










Next step down is a Trijicon reflex...around $400 bucks...


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

+1 on Fallen513. Aimpoint has a nearly bullet proof sight. Aiming point is illuminated by either fiber optic OR electronically illuminated. Even without a battery in it, the aiming point is visible.


----------

